# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  my new addition

## lost

what do you think?the mushroom just above is not happy

----------


## Gary R

Nice Pink Mini Carpet Anemone you have there ....is this the one you said had moved ?

----------


## lost

That's the one I first put it on the sand then it managed to get through the smallest hole in the rock and found its way there.It has not moved so I think it likes it there  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

As long as you can see it and feed it ...it will be ok  :Smile:

----------

